

Jobs was livid over native Facebook app for TouchPad, Zuckerberg cowered - chuinard
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/10/why-facebook-almost-unfriended-apple-and-vice-versa

======
jackowayed
The original article is [http://mashable.com/2011/09/30/apple-facebook-
hp/?utm_source...](http://mashable.com/2011/09/30/apple-facebook-
hp/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29#21499Loading-
Screen)

